# Just a few ? from a saltwater newbie



## chris (Apr 9, 2005)

Hey all, i have a 55 g saltwater set up. It was started on 3/23/05, with 7 lbs of live rock, about 14 lbs of base uncured rock. Im using a penguin 300 bio wheel filter, with one 250 gph and one 200 gph power heads, temp has been steady at 75.3. in the first week i noticed some new growth on the rocks, now there is alot of brown color on everything and the rock dosent seem to be doing anything. Is this normal for a new cycle thanks chris


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

yes, the brown stuff is diatoms... you maybe experiencing some die off on the live rock if you don't have lights for the certain hitch hikers that came on your live rock


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Also have you ever considered changing your filtration to a protein skimmer instead of the biowheel. Biowheels tend to be nitrate traps (not good for most inverts and corals) A skimmer by far is the best tool in the saltwater aquaria hobby


----------



## chris (Apr 9, 2005)

i bought a used protien skimmer, the prism, and it was after i read a little on here about how difficult they are to run, if anyone knows the secret im listening, lol. The lights i have are the ones that came with the tank. It says freash and salt water on the bulb. If i change my lights will the rock surrvive. Thanks alot


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

well, the prism is one of the harder ones to use, it takes a little patients but will IMO be alright for your 55 gallon if its rated for 100 gallons.


----------



## chris (Apr 9, 2005)

Yeah it runs fine its just there were no directions and i cant figure out how to use it properley. Any ideas on what to try to get it working properley


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

usually there is a break-in time for it to produce skimmate(mine was 3 days on my seaclone)... but I would like input from someone who has this product...


----------

